

Driblet, Smart Water Meter for our Homes - rpruiz
http://www.gizmag.com/driblet-smart-water-meter/29650/

======
solchea
This is a great idea and the guys behind it are equally great. Hope this takes
off and helps people think about their water consumption and makes the future
a better place for future generations.

------
EduardoRT
Your marketing is awful, please stop self-advertising and get someone that
actually knows what he's doing. The idea is great this is just a marketing
problem now.

~~~
rpruiz
Thanks Eduardo. We are aware of it and are working on making our message
better. Being finally out in the open is teaching us a lot and showing us our
opportunity areas. This is a project not a product yet and will be
continuously improved.

~~~
EduardoRT
You know, the projects is really really good. Just work on the rough edges.

:)

------
utkarshsinha
I can imagine this being useful in certain Indian cities (where water is
relatively expensive). The self-powered part makes it super awesome!

------
ppjim
Really interesting. It's the principle of how the home can be more efficient
and at the same time generate savings of water and money

------
nkhumphreys
Great work guys, we had a great time with you in San Fran and its great
watching Driblet grow!! Keep up the good work.

------
memical
i read the description and there are 2 things that you might want to improve:

1\. how does it help me? why would i want to install it?

2\. if i am convinced i want to install it ... you need to have a better
design - it should look cool and be basically not noticeable

~~~
rpruiz
Thanks for your comments. We are working in communicating our message better.
The design is not final and right now we are focusing first on the
functionality while keeping the design a close second. We do have some new
designs on the lab right now that will be used as an update to the campaign in
about 2 weeks. I'm sure you'll like it. It is smaller and as you mentioned,
becomes less noticeable.

------
poguez
Thumbs up for the self powered system, I'd like to try it.

~~~
rpruiz
You can purchase one, and help us!, at
[http://bit.ly/Driblet](http://bit.ly/Driblet)

